# What is the cost of a loggers truck load in your area?



## Coldfront (Aug 28, 2008)

I am just wondering what the going prices are for a loggers truck load of wood in your area? By me in N.W. Wisconsin it is now about $80 per cord, a usual truck load is about 10 cord $800. And I hear cut and split by some locals around here going at about $85 a 1/2 cord pickup truck load or $170 per cord but from what I have seen a lot of it is only about 1/2 way seasoned. What are your local prices?


----------



## jer427 (Aug 28, 2008)

around here it is about $35 per ton and the people we have deliver it can get about 16 ton on a tri-axle.


----------



## dolmen (Aug 29, 2008)

Here in the UK I can buy a 20t lorry load of forestry spruce/pine logs for 38.50USD/t x 20t (they reckon on a lorry) = 768.60USD incl tax at 5% for a lorry load delivered.

Just wish I had some heavy lifting equipment to handle it.

Cheers


----------



## CharlieG (Aug 29, 2008)

Local logger wanted $400 a truckload, then I called some local tree guys that wound up delivering a few 30 yarders of maple, ash, hickory, and oak for free. I bucked and split with glee, for free.


----------



## Coldfront (Aug 29, 2008)

I also was very lucky I paid $300 for my 10 cord logger load of 8 footers mostly red oak, white oak, black ash, hard maple, I can also get one more load for $300 then the price goes up. I can also go cut my own for free but I figure I would spend at least $300 in gas driving back and forth, this is delivered about 10 feet from my wood chute into the basement.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Aug 29, 2008)

*300 for 10 cord ??*

I find it hard to understand how any logger could sell firewood logs that cheap. Fuel cost alone would be close to 300 to process and transport that much wood. What type of truck is he delivering in ?? 10 cord on a standard grapple truck without a trailer is not possible.


----------



## windthrown (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, you have to understand that saw log prices are in the toilet, that is *if* the mills are buying logs at all. Here in the PNW, maple, oak and madrone are considered trash trees, and are usually left on site after a clear cut. They burn them with the rest of the cull logs in slash piles. I know loggers in northwest Oregon that are falling Doug firs for firewood, becasue they can get more for them that way than from the mills. With a lot of loggers and millworkers and truckers out of work, firewood logs are a good way (and in some cases, the only way) to make ends meet to avoid having to flip hamburgers. 

Also pulp log prices are up so a lot of people are thinning, and cutting and hauling to supply the paper mills. That is becasue dimentional lumber saw mills are in low gear or shut down, and there is not as much leftover chips and scraps from those mills to supply the paper mills. But that is low price stuff, even at these rates. As for transporting logs, it is the same as if they were loading and dropping them off at the mill. People have been buying logs for firewood almost as long as they have been hauling logs to mills. There are always cull loads that the mill rejects, and miscut lengths, and cull and trash trees at logging sites. Easy to load them up and drop them off to someone that wants them for firewood.


----------



## Coldfront (Aug 29, 2008)

Blackdogon57, I live in logging paradise here in Hayward, WI. 10 cord is a very average load for a quad axle (2 lift axles in front of the drive axles), a lot of times they carry 11 but risk getting caught for over weight. Log trucks here line up sometimes like a parade delivering to L.P. (Louisiana Pacific), or Johnson Timber, but mostly pulp wood. I bought my wood from the tribe, indian reservation up here, they get the wood free from there own land, they sell that cheap for there tribal members, I am married to a native, elders get it for $250 for 10 cord. But they will only let you buy 2 loads max. per year. It is supposed to be for your personal use to heat your home not to sell fire wood even though a lot of people do it. I'm surprised they haven't raised the price yet with high cost of diesel. They also have a wood lot where I could go cut my own wood for free if my wife is with me, but for $300 I would spend more than that hauling it out myself in gas.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Wow sweet deal !*

The trucks must be different than the ones used around here. I just paid 1700 for a 12 cord load yesterday. Some guys are selling 12 cord loads for 2100 and getting it.


----------



## Coldfront (Aug 29, 2008)

I notice in Canada and in Minnesota I see a lot of log trucks haul long logs the length of the whole truck, here they haul all the logs cut to 8 foot and stacked side ways across the truck and as high as they can, I think most bridges are 13' 9", may have something to do with a states weight/bridge laws? I don't know. I'll post a picture of his truck loaded the next time he comes by work, Where I work is also where they stock pile all the fire wood logs for the log truckers to come and pick up to deliver to homes. He has been delivering a lot lately, people wait till the last minute when it starts getting cold at night. You have to pay for your load to get your name on a list when they get 10 on the list he delivers, they pay him $100 a load I've seen him do 5 or 6 delivery's a day sometimes not bad money but maintaining a truck is not cheap either. Most logs he delivers have been sitting in the stock pile for 1-1/2 or 2 years so they are some what seasoned even though they are still in 8 foot lengths. They try to rotate the wood in the stock piles. Another reason the price may be lower here is we have lots of hardwood locally so they don't have to haul it very far distance, like I said about $80 per cord. Canada seems higher prices on everything, except medical and prescription drugs.


----------



## wdchuck (Aug 29, 2008)

$120/cord, 10cord minimum for delivery, also happens to be what the truck holds.

Even if you pay upfront, you are at the whim and mercy of the driver regarding when the the load will show up, like pulling teeth really, since the delivery could be weeks or months from when you call.


If I could get someone to bring a 10cord load down from central WI, I'd buy it.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Aug 29, 2008)

$110 per cord 7 cord on truck or 13 with trailer. Retail is $275-325 for a full cord delivered. 

Mills up this way are begging for wood and paying $135 a cord!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 29, 2008)

Getting 20 cord tomorrow (log length) 75 bucks a cord delivered mix of maple and oak. Buying it to sell after I cut it...hoping to get 150 a cord once cut.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Aug 29, 2008)

around these parts 60-$80 a cord is the going rate


----------



## psych038 (Aug 30, 2008)

$350 for a load on a semi. supposed to be 10 chord. thats in NW mo. thinking of getting one.


----------



## urhstry (Aug 30, 2008)

Just spoke to a guy who had an ad in the paper. $600 a truck load delivered. He didn't say the size of the truck but mentioned that they are hearing from customers that it averages out between 8-11 cords.


----------



## johnzski (Aug 30, 2008)

Coldfront said:


> I also was very lucky I paid $300 for my 10 cord logger load of 8 footers mostly red oak, white oak, black ash, hard maple, I can also get one more load for $300 then the price goes up. I can also go cut my own for free but I figure I would spend at least $300 in gas driving back and forth, this is delivered about 10 feet from my wood chute into the basement.



$300 is a very good price-way below average.I've posted before that around here a person won't pay less than what the mills are payingfor hard wood.Right now that's about $115 /cord.at 98klbs thats 13cords about $1500.


----------



## Moss Man (Aug 30, 2008)

They get $25. per cord for trucking here, give or take. One trucker sells by the ton, but most sell by cords.


----------



## Coldfront (Aug 30, 2008)

They haul what ever there truck holds, who has time to go scale the load? Different wood, different weights, most hold 10 cords around here. Cords is what they go by selling it here.


----------



## dolmen (Aug 30, 2008)

Coldfront said:


> They haul what ever there truck holds, who has time to go scale the load? Different wood, different weights, most hold 10 cords around here. Cords is what they go by selling it here.



And correctly so, even though at times when you talk cords its like :deadhorse: 

Cheers


----------



## Moss Man (Aug 30, 2008)

Coldfront said:


> They haul what ever there truck holds, who has time to go scale the load? Different wood, different weights, most hold 10 cords around here. Cords is what they go by selling it here.



I believe they get a real good sense of how many cords their truck holds when it's full to various levels. When I have bought truckloads that the driver claimed to be 9 cords I have ended up with roughly 9 cords after I process it and deliver it. I have also bought several loads by the ton and the 4900 lbs per cord has been spot on so far with slight variations for species......more cords when you buy white maple by the ton for example


----------



## Jake1297 (Sep 1, 2008)

*My price*

Here in Maine, 4 years ago I paid $800 for what the driver told me was a large 10 cord load of tree length. Cut split and stacked it was just a hair over 11 cord. I bought the truck load at their wood lot, and the truck was just coming in to be off loaded. This year, I paid $1000 for the same size load of tree length. Mixed hardwood, mostly oak & maple.


----------

